# Finally bought a new Truck 2018. But looking for advice Please!



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

After 21 years with my old 97 silverado with the fisher RD plow. I pretty much had to move on. 
Ok I bought a 2018 Silverado 2 door z71 short bed 1500 with plow prep package. 
I plan on doing only my driveway about 1/8 mile long. I gave up all my past commercial accounts.

So some questions I have are as followed, that regard the new chevy.
What plow a fisher HT or other?
My old 97 I stiffened the frame up years ago, with help from this forum should I consider this on the 2018?
Under coating should I even bother? I do plan on shooting it down with fluid film a few times a year. The brine crap they put down here is horrible.

Any advice or help you could give me would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Put up a picture of the new ride.


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Will do picking it up wednesday night! Here is my old friend I sold.







Not an easy thing to do, but needed too much and just could not justify putting the money into her.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

sixty4 said:


> What plow a fisher HT or other?
> My old 97 I stiffened the frame up years ago, with help from this forum should I consider this on the 2018?


For a plow like the HT (or equivalent), you shouldn't need to do anything to the suspension. The new plows for the half tons are light enough that it shouldn't be necessary. Especially if it's just for your own driveway.


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry for the picture delay.


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

sixty4 said:


> After 21 years with my old 97 silverado with the fisher RD plow. I pretty much had to move on.
> Ok I bought a 2018 Silverado 2 door z71 short bed 1500 with plow prep package.
> I plan on doing only my driveway about 1/8 mile long. I gave up all my past commercial accounts.
> 
> ...


 What did you do with the old truck over the 21 years you owned it. Did you do rockers, floor pans, cab corners or any other body work? Looks mighty clean for a old truck and had some care. What type of work was it needing for you to make the decision to give it up for a 1/8 mile drive? Frame rot out?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Good looking new truck BTW.


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

FredG said:


> What did you do with the old truck over the 21 years you owned it. Did you do rockers, floor pans, cab corners or any other body work? Looks mighty clean for a old truck and had some care. What type of work was it needing for you to make the decision to give it up for a 1/8 mile drive? Frame rot out?


I did two things in the 21 years I owned it. Had the head gasket changed and a water pump (as well as regular service oil etc). The truck was very clean for living in CT. The cost to bring her back to at point that I felt safe about it was close to ten grand. The frame was very solid. I never did any body work to it but it was always garaged so that helped along with fluid film as a coating. The truck owed me nothing, so I hope to have good luck with the new one.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

sixty4 said:


> I did two things in the 21 years I owned it. Had the head gasket changed and a water pump (as well as regular service oil etc). The truck was very clean for living in CT. The cost to bring her back to at point that I felt safe about it was close to ten grand. The frame was very solid. I never did any body work to it but it was always garaged so that helped along with fluid film as a coating. The truck owed me nothing, so I hope to have good luck with the new one.


 The old truck looked very good, I would personally follow the same practice, it worked.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'd go with a Fisher SD plow.

NYH1.


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

NYH1 said:


> I'd go with a Fisher SD plow.
> 
> NYH1.


Thinking the same thing, coming from the RD from my old truck fisher was a very good plow. Going to ask if the SD will work with my truck.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

sixty4 said:


> Thinking the same thing, coming from the RD from my old truck fisher was a very good plow. Going to ask if the SD will work with my truck.


I don't see any reason why it wouldn't work. You have the plow prep. package. Go HERE and enter all your info.

NYH1.


----------



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

Careful with fluid film on new Chevys with the wax on the frame. It takes it right off! What did you end up doing? I have a lease I want to put my fisher sd plow on from my 03 Tahoe. But don’t want to cut he bumper to do the install.


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Went with the Fisher SD with the steel plow blade. Having someone doing a custom aluminum panel for me to deal with the way they needed to cut for the mounts. I will post up next week when panel is done.


----------



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

I was thinking of getting the boss valance, I think it would fit close with fisher mounts too. For $50 I would take the risk.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

dj89 said:


> I was thinking of getting the boss valance, I think it would fit close with fisher mounts too. For $50 I would take the risk.
> 
> View attachment 184615


Where are you buying that for $50?


----------



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

$150 sorry 

Part number MSC18880


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the Fisher push plate tabs are wide apart than the boss push beam hooks so the slots will not line up


----------

